# Good Unit at Smugglers Notch



## DGTX (Jul 13, 2010)

We have never been to Vermont and Smugglers Notch sounds like just what we would like but I have read several reviews about outdated and dirty units.  Is there a particular building or refurbished units that I can ask for so that we don't end up with a disappointing unit?


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jul 14, 2010)

if you are exchanging in to smugggs via RCI weeks, you will get the exact unit which was deposited to RCI. before you confirm the exchange you can phone the resort (or post on TUG!) to check which building it is in and look on www.smuggs.com to see floor plans and photos of each unit type. 
 if using points you will get a unit in one of several buildings with that points value, so you can ask the resort (or on TUG) for which range of buildings you woudl be in - unit assignments are done a couple of weeks in advance and you woudl have to ask the resort aobut any preferences.

generally, buildings in the resort centre are older and tend to be "townhouse" rather than "condo" style.  these units are generally be split over 2 or 3 floors and may be quite dark inside (small windows and wood panelling!) - they were built in the 1960s and 70s and are built in the style of a European ski resort - in Europe they would be the expected type of accomodation in a mountain/ski resort and not considered "outdated".

all units are refurbished on a "rolling"  basis with major appliences etc being repalced over 5-10 years, and other items being replaced sooner as they wear out or become outdated.  our unit had new TV/DVD/VCRs this year, plus new mattresses and bed covers, plus new toaster and coffee maker and some decorating.
the excpetion to this is the "fully owned" units which are maintained by the owners not the resort. the decor and cleanliness of these can vary considerably - and these will mostly be the older units in the village centre, but these are more likely to be available to rent rather than exchange.

we've never had a cleanliness problem with any unit at the resort we have stayed in (in a rural resort we woudl not consider muddy stains on carpets to be a problem, and we accept normal wear and tear).  any maintenance issues are dealt with promptly (new toaster oven on Xmas day one year!).


----------



## charford (Jul 14, 2010)

Your best chance of getting a newer unit is to get an exchange that checks in on Friday or Sunday if you are exchanging weeks. The units with Saturday checkins are the older units.


----------



## Jolson (Jul 14, 2010)

I actually just stayed at Smugglers' Notch on an RCI exchange from June 26 thru July 3 and was confirmed into unit B-2 (which was the Birches building, unit # 2).  When I called to ask about this unit, they said it was on the main floor with another unit on top of it.  Because of some noise issues in the past with people in units on top of us at other timeshares, I requested a top unit if possible.  When I spoke with the lady, she did say that you get what you exchange for but when I ended up checking in, they did have a note in their computer and I ended up being placed in unit B-5.  It was the same building and same type of unit layout but it was on the top floor with no one on top of us.  

So I do agree that you are suppose to get the exact unit you exchange for, however they apparantly are able to make small accomodations for requests like this.

As far as the unit, it was an older style building but was very clean and very well stocked so I had no complaints.  It was also close to everything which made it a little easier to get to all the pools and activities.


----------



## DGTX (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone for the info.  I found out the unit is TA-11 which, of course, is Tamarack so I went ahead and confirmed.  We do not have little children, only grandchildren, who will not be with us so we won't be using all the extra amenities but look forward to hiking and seeing all the interesting places close by.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jul 14, 2010)

TA-11 is in the first/lowest Tamaracks building - the one nearest to Smuggs Central (funzone).  it is a 5 minute walk to the village centre, but is very secluded and surrounded by trees.

We own TA-1 which is ground floor, so TA-11 will be top floor (entrance is on middle floor).

Enjoy!


----------

